# Texas Lodge of Research



## RJS (Oct 13, 2008)

Is anyone here a member of *The Texas Lodge of Research*?


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 13, 2008)

Not I.


----------



## nick1368 (Oct 13, 2008)

No, but I am trying to come up with something to write about to "research"...


----------



## Joey (Oct 13, 2008)

TCShelton said:


> Not I.



Nor I.....


----------



## JTM (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not quite ready for it yet.  Wanna get my memory work together before i start studying into it more than i have.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 14, 2008)

I am not but I can put in touch with some one from there. I met a member at the Lodge Administration Forum and those guys are great.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a dream to be in it but am not there yet, I have soent most of my active Masonic career study the work but I am kinda in the middle now and have written my first practice paper, if it is appropriate I will post it if you guys would care to read it? I would love to have some feedback?


----------



## RJS (Oct 14, 2008)

rhitland said:


> I have a dream to be in it but am not there yet, I have soent most of my active Masonic career study the work but I am kinda in the middle now and have written my first practice paper, if it is appropriate I will post it if you guys would care to read it? I would love to have some feedback?




I would like to read it.


----------



## TexMass (Oct 14, 2008)

You can't beat the apron.  It's too cool.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 14, 2008)

Its my understanding you can join as an associate member without submitting a paper and cant wear the apron until you have submitted a paper that gets approved.


----------



## TexMass (Oct 14, 2008)

Actually I understand that for $20 you can become an associate member and you get a lapel pin exactly like the apron.  I have that lapel pin.  To receive an apron, you must submit a research paper to the LOR and they must approve it.


----------



## david918 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been a member for 3 or 4 yrs.You just have to pay your dues about $25 a yr I think.You also get their book of Transactions each yr.
David Broman


----------



## TexMass (Oct 14, 2008)

david918 said:


> I have been a member for 3 or 4 yrs.You just have to pay your dues about $25 a yr I think.You also get their book of Transactions each yr.
> David Broman



So your saying that now you only have to pay $25 a year to get the apron?  Do you have an apron yourself?


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 14, 2008)

I believe he is saying basicly what I said... associate membership (no apron but get the transactions) is around $25 and full membership requires having a paper submitted, approved and presented in their lodge meeting.  

http://pentium2.gower.net/Community/tlr/


----------



## TexMass (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, that's what I understand.


----------



## david918 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes what wingnut said you have to have a paper published to receive the apron


----------



## ravickery03 (Oct 16, 2008)

RJS said:


> Is anyone here a member of *The Texas Lodge of Research*?




I am!

You have to have a message of 10 characters?


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 16, 2008)

ravickery03 said:


> You have to have a message of 10 characters?



Yeah, I know.  Blake, can we change that?


----------



## RJS (Oct 16, 2008)

TCShelton said:


> Yeah, I know.  Blake, can we change that?



Please.......


----------



## RJS (Oct 16, 2008)

david918 said:


> I have been a member for 3 or 4 yrs.You just have to pay your dues about $25 a yr I think.You also get their book of Transactions each yr.
> David Broman



What is their book of transactions?


----------



## david918 (Oct 16, 2008)

Every year the lodge of research publishes the papers that were presented during the year.Lot of good stuff/
David Broman
Secy&PM El Campo#918
MC Wharton#621


----------



## RJS (Oct 16, 2008)

david918 said:


> Every year the lodge of research publishes the papers that were presented during the year.Lot of good stuff/
> David Broman
> Secy&PM El Campo#918
> MC Wharton#621




Oh nice!  I bet that is worth the dues huh?


----------



## Brother Secretary (Nov 29, 2008)

You're correct, Wingnut. I currently serve at the Tiler of TLR and would encourage all those interested to visit the website http://pentium2.gower.net/Community/tlr/ and if so inclined to down load the petition form: http://pentium2.gower.net/Community/tlr/Petition-3.htm

Any Master Mason in good standing may petition for associate membership. To be a full member and wear that apron one must:
1. be an associate member 
2. write an appropriate paper per the rules in the style sheet
3. submit it to the SW & have it approved by the editorial committee
4. present the paper in an open meeting of the lodge

The aprons are replicas of the Grand Lodge officers aprons of the Grand Lodge of the Republic of Texas. If one were to visit the state archives and library in Austin you would see bronze statues of Dr. Anson Jones and Gen. Sam Houston both wearing the apron on either side of the entrance. 

TLR has about 1500 associate members world wide and at last count I believe 89 who wear that apron.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 29, 2008)

89 that is awesome. Seems like Mt Everest right now and I often wonder if I should even attempt writting a paper to join but if Masonry has taught me anything that with a little aid from the Diety, time, patience and perseverance we can obtain just about anything we want even a TLR apron. lol


----------



## Brother Secretary (Nov 29, 2008)

if you present 5 papers TLR may then submit your name to be voted upon at GL to be named a Fellow in Masonic Research. Now that's pretty cool. There are only about a half dozen living FMR's including Past Grand Masters Judge Jack Hightower and Leonard P. Harvey


----------



## rhitland (Nov 29, 2008)

present 5 paper to who and when. I have written one I have presented to my Lodge and am going to Mansfiled to present it Tuesday. I have never heard this before but would be awesome to obtain where toi I get details on this I have not seen it on the TLR website?


----------



## Brother Secretary (Nov 29, 2008)

present them to the Membership of TLR. Basically the steps 2 3 & 4 from my post above five times. I believe it's in the GL law book and or the bylaws of TLR.

what's your paper topic? are you a TLR member?


----------



## rhitland (Nov 29, 2008)

no I unfortunately have no excuse but laziness for not joining. My first paper is on circumambulation, I am working on my second about the 3 knocks, Indented Tessell and Masonry's teaching on prayer. I will look into the GL law or by-laws on the exact procedure. I also need to follow the writting guidlines on my next paper, I never finished the bib. on the first. I posted the paper on this website I would love to get some critiques and advice from you as I am a young man that may only "think" he can write.


----------



## Brother Secretary (Nov 29, 2008)

problem being I know of a few papers on circumambulation, that one my be tough to get through the editorial committee. if you email the topic to PM Pete Martinez, the TLR webmaster he can give you a quick thumbs up or down on what the editorial committee is likely to say


----------



## dbavousett (Dec 10, 2008)

Wingnut, you are correct.  When you join, you're entitled to show up.  When you present your paper, that's when you get the snazzy apron, the right to vote and be an officer, etc.

I'm a member, but haven't turned my paper in yet; until GL this year, I was still waffling about my topic, but I think I've found something engaging--now if only I have *time* to write it!

J. David Bavousett
PM & Secretary
Hobah 1394, Abilene
Member, GL Committee on Texas Masonic History


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 10, 2008)

I was at one time but had to drop out because of health.


----------



## caeservi (Dec 10, 2008)

After reading about it, it is something I want to do someday


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Jan 30, 2009)

OK, I'm inspired! 
I'm not a member yet but, have just requested the guidelines and will be submitting an application for associate membership shortly. 
Now an appropriate topic, that has not been thoroughly covered and, is of interest is the challengeâ€¦


----------



## RJS (Jan 30, 2009)

What is the difference between an Individual Membership and an Associate Status?


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Jan 31, 2009)

If I understand correctly, you can pay your dues and become an Associate member. You can join in on the meetings (I believe you could do that as a non-memeber anyway...as long as you are a Master) and will get a little lapel pin that looks like the apron. Upon submittal and approval of a research paper, you are awarded the apron and are a full member.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 1, 2009)

I meet a brother selling GM items at the GM conference yesterday and he is getting me a petition and more information this week.  Im hoping to have it back in soon.  Ive been holding off while, as one of my Brothers at the lodge says, this J-O-B thing plays out.


----------



## JEbeling (Feb 1, 2009)

Have been a member for a long time.. ! have attended a couple of meetings when they were in our area.. ! always enjoyed the meetings.. ! but stayed a member for the books each year.. ! they are very interesting and have great stories about Texas Masonary.. !


----------

